# Mega Sufubi 50 cm DISNEY Nautilus



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Japanese toy and former garage kit maker Kaiyodo has struck gold with the announcement of a 50 cm soft vinyl Nautilus in their new Mega Sofubi Advanced toy line. Price is to be 18.000 Yen.










The purple section in the diagram is made of vinyl, while other parts are made of harder plastic to get more accurate details.

And now we finally know where the license went...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I just found other releases from that line: A classic Alien, Thunderbird 2 and Iron Man:

http://www.taghobby.com/1-0/1-1/2014年7月27日-wonder-festival2014夏-海洋堂於會場公開展示新商品-revol-m/


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Cheapest I could find

http://www.anime-export.com/product/20779

may be an error?


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Is that 18 yen or 18000 yen? The decimal is throwing me off.


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

Opus Penguin said:


> Is that 18 yen or 18000 yen? The decimal is throwing me off.



I hope it's 18 yen.

Because 18 yen is about 18 cents.

Many countries outside of North America use a decimal point where we use a comma.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

zike said:


> I hope it's 18 yen.
> 
> Because 18 yen is about 18 cents.
> 
> Many countries outside of North America use a decimal point where we use a comma.


Yeah, no sorry. 18,000 Yen. Roughly $180 USD. 

Harsh realm, man.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

portland182 said:


> Cheapest I could find
> 
> http://www.anime-export.com/product/20779
> 
> may be an error?


I hope, that's 110.00 USD cheaper. But, wouldn't get my hopes up....

Carl-


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

There's another Nautilus display model coming from X-Plus. 39 cm long, die cast & ABS, 35000 Yen. 

http://www.hlj.com/product/xps01290


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What scale do each of those lengths work out to be.

Or rather, how long is the Nautalus supposed to be?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Man, go over to nautilussubmarine.com and chime in with that question.


----------



## sapper36 (Jul 4, 2008)

Got mine from Anime-exports this week - Cost was a little over $100 shipped - So I'm relieved they actually shipped it out at that price!

It's a nice piece - About the same size as the Disney 50th anniversary replica - Not as nice though. The treatment of the wheelhouse windows is a bit weird, but for the price difference its a good model.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Sod the soft vinyl Nautilus I want that diecast version.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*SOLD OUT!* I wonder if that means *'out of stock' *or sold out as in, tuff tit you missed out?

The kit I could swing, but the die-cast at approx. $320.00 is _out_ of my swing!

Carl-


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> What scale do each of those lengths work out to be.
> 
> Or rather, how long is the Nautalus supposed to be?


The full-size Disney _Nautilus_ was supposed to be about 170 feet long (excluding the bow ram).


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> Sod the soft vinyl Nautilus I want that diecast version.


If you read the HLJ description, it says "diecast parts". So am I to assume it's not entirely metal then???

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

veedubb67 said:


> If you read the HLJ description, it says "diecast parts". So am I to assume it's not entirely metal then???
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan




I should imagine it's your standard diecast. Possibly the main body is diecast but it will have plastic parts like the windows, propellor etc.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Well, if its really a re-release of the original X-Plus Nautilus, which I own, it is the opposite: The main body is plastic, and there are metal parts like the propeler and the struts at the rear end.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Well, if its really a re-release of the original X-Plus Nautilus, which I own, it is the opposite: The main body is plastic, and there are metal parts like the propeler and the struts at the rear end.




It could well be but with lights. How long is your Nautilus?


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

This is a brand new Nautilus by X plus and it will be larger and more detailed than the all plastic X plus kit which I own .Now that I think about it there was a very rare edition produced by X plus many years ago .Maybe it had a few metal parts ? I have ordered the new Nautilus and I will be happy to report what is metal and what is plastic after I receive it . This new Nautilus has been in development for a very long time and it should be the most accurate version of the iconic submarine ever produced. The Japanese manufacturer worked closely with some very knowledgeable Nautilus experts .Check out the nautilussubmarine.com site .


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

oggy4u said:


> This is a brand new Nautilus by X plus and it will be larger and more detailed than the all plastic X plus kit which I own .Now that I think about it there was a very rare edition produced by X plus many years ago .Maybe it had a few metal parts ? I have ordered the new Nautilus and I will be happy to report what is metal and what is plastic after I receive it . This new Nautilus has been in development for a very long time and it should be the most accurate version of the iconic submarine ever produced. The Japanese manufacturer worked closely with some very knowledgeable Nautilus experts .Check out the nautilussubmarine.com site .



Thanks for that but that website seems to be a bit dead?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah, I think it's one of those sites where you have to register to even see what's going on. I've run into these kinds of sites before. Half the time you goe through a long registration process and when you hit "submit" you get a message back promptly saying "sorry, but registration is closed" or "you need to be invited by a registered member" or something like that. I never try any more - if they feel they're too good to let us plebians even see their posts, the opposite is likely true.


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

The website is still active . You just have to register . I am not sure you have to have been an active member in the past . If you have lots of time you can read about the development of the x plus Nautilus .


----------

